# 4G LTE really sucks...



## ITGuy11 (Jun 10, 2011)

the battery on the Charge. I live and work in 4G LTE coverage areas, so my phone never uses a 3G connection. I can usually barely make it through a full day with moderate usage, and need a charger with heavy usage.

I am on vacation and only get a 3G signal. The phone has been off of a charger for a day and a half with moderate usage, and I still have 40% battery remaining!

I really hope that manufacturers improve the power consumption on future LTE chips to match that of 3G.

For now though the shitty battery life is worth every bit of 4G goodness! It is painful going back to 3G, almost like going back to dialup!


----------



## MoodMuzik (Jun 20, 2011)

Can;t you toggle 3g/4g like they do on the Tbolt?


----------



## Aixelsyd (Jun 7, 2011)

I totally agree they need to seriously do something about these battery drains while on LTE. However I do recall back in the day of the switch from 1x to 3G and the devices had the same problems of chewing threw battery until the mfgs & carriers tweaked the network & hardware along with software changes also to get better battery life.

Quick suggestion tho is grab LTE Switch from the market. Its a free app that works nightly switching between 3g & LTE. At my off I'm right on the fringe of LTE and it comes and goes which eats the battery. So I just force it to 3G while here to help save some of it. Then when I have to have LTE I just switch back quick.


----------



## fmcfad01 (Jun 23, 2011)

Or just turn data off when you're not using it...


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

No need to download an app, it's a simple toggle dude and it's already included in the phone.

Menu>Settings>Wireless and Network>Mobile Networks> System Selection, CDMA mode> Automatic

VOILA


----------



## fortesquieu (Jul 20, 2011)

Just remember that this is the first generation of LTE chips.


----------



## ITGuy11 (Jun 10, 2011)

Some of you are missing my point. I do not want to go back to 3g speeds! I just want the battery consumption of 4G to be improved upon which i'm sure it will be in the future.


----------



## adamthecashew (Jul 4, 2011)

I don't believe this has anything to do with it being a 1st gen lte modem. Lte uses two modems at once. Everything but data still uses the cdma modem. Untill we can get calls, text, etc over lte this will be a problem. Either they switch entirely over to lte (which will be a long time) or allow one or the other to only be running. I am now finding myself on cdma only unless I need 4g then I'll turn it on.... The 4g coolness has run out. Now I just want battery life.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## fortesquieu (Jul 20, 2011)

syaoran12 said:


> I don't believe this has anything to do with it being a 1st gen lte modem. Lte uses two modems at once. Everything but data still uses the cdma modem. Untill we can get calls, text, etc over lte this will be a problem. Either they switch entirely over to lte (which will be a long time) or allow one or the other to only be running. I am now finding myself on cdma only unless I need 4g then I'll turn it on.... The 4g coolness has run out. Now I just want battery life.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


http://techztalk.com/techwebsite/07...le-next-gen-iphone-5-wont-have-4g-lte-support

"Size and Power efficiency: Both the current Qualcomm Snapdragon processors MSM8655 and MSM8960 are using first generation LTE chips that Qualcomm introduced in late 2009. These chips are made using 45nm process and are very power hungry when it comes to LTE network. However, Qualcomm has already announced second generation LTE chips that will be based on 28nm process technology resulting in size reduction by as much as 50% and power efficiency improvement by at least 67%. Qualcomm says that the combined package of mobile modem, radio frequency IC and power management IC made on 28nm process will be ¼ the size of current LTE solution."

That was my point.


----------

